# Thermometer advice?



## olddaddy (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm looking for a digital thermometer with two leads.  I've looked at Inkbird, Thermo Pro and Thermoworks.  Any others to consider?  Thermoworks looks to be best, but is also the most expensive.  Inkbird seems to be affordable, but have not found a deal on one.  The Thermo Pro 2 lead model is affordable, but hoe does it stack up to the other two?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Feb 8, 2021)

Only need two probes? I would recommend FireBoard, but I think their smallest number of probes is 6 (of course you don't have to use all of them!). What are you looking for in a thermometer? Bluetooth? Wifi? Fan controller? Some don't use or need all those features so a FireBoard might be overkill for you.


----------



## olddaddy (Feb 8, 2021)

I mostly make bacon and when I do other meat its usually not that big of a piece since there's only two of us.  I was thinking two probes, one for the smoker and one for the meat.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 8, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq
 ran a deal on their new unit yesterday. The reps name is Miya. I bet if you send her a pm she'll extend the offer or share a code for another unit





						35% OFF Amazon Flash/Lightning Deal for Inkbird Wi-Fi&Bluetooth Grill Thermometer IBBQ-4BW with 4 probes
					

Hello good evening everyone! Inkbird would like to share an Amazon Flash/Lightning Deal for Inkbird Wi-Fi&Bluetooth Grill Thermometer IBBQ-4BW with 4 probes!  Deal price  : $79.99 VS Original price:$119.99  🔔Timeline: Feb 7, 2021 5:10 PM PST - Feb 7, 2021 11:10 PM PST  Link: Inkbird...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## radioguy (Feb 8, 2021)

I use a Thermoworks  "Smoke".  it has 2 channels, allows you to set high and low alarms on each channel, remote goes a low distance.  I have had mine for 3 years,  still using original probes.  Go to their website sign up for email notices.  This are always going on sale, 10-25% off, open box ses all the time.

RG


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2021)

I have 2 inkbird four probe units,  one wifi and one Bluetooth,  also a thermoworks smoke 2 probe. Like them all but use smoke when just cold smoking or just one piece of meat, had it the longest and really easy to use.

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 8, 2021)

It was not until 2002 before I had a smoker that had a real thermometer.  Before then it was all feel and instinct.  I'm somewhat old school in that I'm very comfortable in knowing my pit temp at the grate where the food is.  With most things, I won't stick the meat until much later in the cook.  Two exceptions are a prime rib roast, and a beef tenderloin roast. After about an hour or so I do stick those two roasts so I don't overshoot their internals.  A meatloaf is also a good candidate for a cable meat probe.  With some scrap materials and alligator clips I made a probe holder, so this works well for me.  BBQ Guru makes a slick 'probe tree' that accomplishes the same thing. 







I do have a BBQ Guru (analog) Competitor model forced draft fan. It has a pit probe and a meat probe and still works like a charm. No menus, one or two buttons, no real programming.... a couple of knobs and that's it. I love it on overnight cooks.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 8, 2021)

radioguy said:


> I use a Thermoworks  "Smoke".  it has 2 channels, allows you to set high and low alarms on each channel, remote goes a low distance.  I have had mine for 3 years,  still using original probes.  Go to their website sign up for email notices.  This are always going on sale, 10-25% off, open box ses all the time.
> 
> RG


I have a Chef's Alarm, which I really like and I'm considering buying a Dot or two.  Most of their thermometers have the option to buy specialized probes, like extra length ones.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Feb 8, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> ran a deal on their new unit yesterday. The reps name is Miya. I bet if you send her a pm she'll extend the offer or share a code for another unit
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## cmayna (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm with radioguy.   Have a couple of what's been mentioned above and love  theThermoworks Smoke series the best.  Bigger readout on both the transmitter and receiver.  And it's accuracy?  Awesome!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2021)

I use the Thermoworks TP-20 2-probe and recently got a Mk4 instant read, love them and have a lot of confidence in both. RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 15, 2021)

I have the Inkbird IBBQ-4T Wi-Fi thermometer ,i know i'm new to smoking and smokers, but i love this . With the 4 probes and its waterproof, hooked up to my phone and can go where ever i want. I found mine on Amazon for $30.00 off. Great deal. I love smart control as lots of things in house are voice or phone controlled. 
    So i really like this unit as i do not have to stand by my smoker....even though i like to. Do not have to use all 4 probes

David


----------



## Chetyhosh (Jul 26, 2022)

I have also been looking for a meat thermometer for quite some time, because although it is a fairly simple device, many thermometers are not good or not worth the price. I stopped at amazon meat thermometer. Kizen Digital Meat Thermometer with Probe - Waterproof, Instant Reading Kitchen Food Thermometer for Cooking, Baking, Liquids, Candy, Grilling, BBQ and Deep Fryer. Price, multifunctional use and waterproofness are its main advantages and I consider them the most important. There are available black and white colors of such thermometer.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 26, 2022)

C
 Chetyhosh



			https://inkbird.com/collections/wireless-thermometers/products/remote-wireless-thermometer-irf-4s1
		

Very nice unit and long range.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Jul 26, 2022)

olddaddy said:


> I'm looking for a digital thermometer with two leads.  I've looked at Inkbird, Thermo Pro and Thermoworks.  Any others to consider?  Thermoworks looks to be best, but is also the most expensive.  Inkbird seems to be affordable, but have not found a deal on one.  The Thermo Pro 2 lead model is affordable, but hoe does it stack up to the other two?


i love my 4 lead wifi inkbird. sometimes #inkbird puts amazon discount links on here. cant remember what i paid. i'm one of the lucky ones the app works great for. love the graphing function and real wifi. much better than bluetooth. i can go to the sto and still check my heat


----------



## fxsales1959 (Jul 26, 2022)

olddaddy said:


> I'm looking for a digital thermometer with two leads.  I've looked at Inkbird, Thermo Pro and Thermoworks.  Any others to consider?  Thermoworks looks to be best, but is also the most expensive.  Inkbird seems to be affordable, but have not found a deal on one.  The Thermo Pro 2 lead model is affordable, but hoe does it stack up to the other two?


59.99onamazon now


----------



## fxsales1959 (Jul 26, 2022)

*59.99 on amazon now*


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 26, 2022)

I have the original Smoke (2 channels) and the Smoke X 4 and love them both and use them both.  I like the Smoke because it does one thing the Smoke X 4 doesn't do - update to the remote every 15 secs.   The Smoke X 4 is 30 secs.  But the advantage of four probes is you can have two air probes.  One close to the fire and one furthest.  Meat or meats are between the two air probes.  Avg temp of the two air probes is the cooker temp AT the meat.  And the Smoke X 4 will work with the Thermoworks Billows is you want to get that some day.  The X 4 also has a one-mile range compared to a 300 feet line-of-sight range.  The magnet on both units allows me to stick it on the side of the steel shelf I have with whatever cooker I'm using, feeing space on the shelf itself.  Good luck


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jul 26, 2022)

I have several different ThermoWorks products and very happen with them.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 31, 2022)

I’m happy with all my inkbird products!


----------

